# 5 Sat dish and 10-250 with off air stations



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

I will be using a 10-250 with the new 5 sat dish. I wish to combine one of 4 leads coming from that dish with an attic antenna feed for off the air TV for thev250.
I will be running both the 250 and a 700. The 700 will not have a combined off the air + sat cable. Two lines will go to the 700 -Two lines will be going to the 250-one of those with the combined off the air + sat signals.

Will this work? If so what combiners/splitters do I need.

Thanks!

joel


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

You'd get quicker answers at tivocommunity.com..  The feeds from the new 5 LNB antenna are NOT intended to be mixed with OTA antenna feeds, since the signals from the new sats (the ones going up in 07, I believe) will interfere.

Also, it's better to call them HR10 and HR20... the other numbers are just disk sizes and don't mean much. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It has been said that you can diplex the OTA onto a sat line that won't be used for MPEG4 signals. But, don't take my word on that.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks! I will let you know after I have tried it.

Joel


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Whoops, sorry.. I assumed you wanted to receive MPEG4 signals.... (perhaps a valid assumption?  ). I think actually you can diplex things even until the new sats are used next year. I didn't want you to set something up that would fail down the road.

But, if you have the new dish for future use, and don't care for the immediate future, then, by, all means, give it a shot. All it can do is not work!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

However, putting diplexers on the line will reduce your OTA signal strength a bit. You should really consider running a separate line for OTA.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Quite agree. Best solution down the road.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for your feedback. I will be using the HR 10 with an older RCA CRT in the bedroom and tranmitting to the kitchen via a vdeo 5 ghz video/audio link. So I do not plan to use HD with it now. This is the reason I asked the question about couping off the air with one of the two sat links. Some day in the future I may go for a 30" LCD in the bed room so your advice is on the mark.

I will be using 2 sat llinks plus a clear off the air antenna signal to the HR 20 in my media room which has my 50" panny 60U along with a computer that I use for sound (Foobar) and DVDs (TT). I am intersting to play with connectivity with the computer once I get HR20 and the firmware upgrades settle down. 

Joel


----------

